

The Cost of War - elb0w
http://costofwar.com/en/

======
rdl
This is off by 5-10x if you count all the costs (equipment, increased domestic
costs, ongoing security liabilities, ...)

~~~
glimcat
It also completely discounts the human cost of warfare, if such a thing is
even measurable.

~~~
rdl
Definitely. Even if you just focus on the economic cost of the human costs
(lost income for anyone who dies in early 20s, disinvestment in
Iraq/Afghanistan by local people due to fear they'll be robbed or killed,
etc.), that's higher than the direct military cost.

------
aidenn0
Can we just start listing government costs debts, etc. on a per-capita basis?
Aside from the fact that we can then compare differently sized governments, it
just gives a better sense of scale. When you multiply by 300M just about all
numbers are mindlessly big.

------
tshauck
I'd like to see the war on drugs added.

------
kbd
Why is this on Hacker News?

